# Help required please



## Damian (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi i'm after so info please, me and my girlfriend and young son are seriously considering moving to the malaga area to be closer to family we have in coin. I'm currently working as a vinyl floor finisher in England. Does anybody on here have any experience on the job market in this field. In my limited knowledge on spain i'm pretty sure the majority of there flooring is ceramics. I know the jobs market out there is not great at the minute, but would be willing to turn my hand to anything if flooring isn't an option. We are going to rent our house out in england and try our luck in spain. Do you think i'm silly up rooting my family in the current climate? I'm currently self employed so would always have a job to return to. Any response with be helpful

Cheers Damian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The job market out here isnt great, vinyl flooring isnt popular, you're right its all ceramic. The collapse of the construction industry isnt helping with that line of work either - no new buildings, no new flooring! I think you should at least give it a go tho. Dont burn your UK bridges and if you have family already here then they'll help you hopefully. So you should go for it - you never know???? Maybe you could try introducing vinyl flooring as an alternative floor covering for Spanish homes???


Jo xxxx


----------



## Damian (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response, I'm not sure vinyl will catch on in spain. Although its worth a go!!! I've got the inlaws looking for property for us. I think i've already made my mind up anyway and if it doesn't work out, it'll be just like a 6 month holiday 

Cheers Damian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Damian said:


> Thanks for the response, I'm not sure vinyl will catch on in spain. Although its worth a go!!! I've got the inlaws looking for property for us. I think i've already made my mind up anyway and if it doesn't work out, it'll be just like a 6 month holiday
> 
> Cheers Damian


Thats the best way to look at it!! Altho some would say that if you were to move over "lock, stock and barrel" you'd HAVE to make it work - well thats all very well if you havent got a family to consider, but I would imagine that has got to be sooooo stressful and unpleasant - not worth it IMO


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great way to look at it! 

Employment chances - 0% ish 

Self-employment -100% ish 

Sounds like you have the xxxxs 

Os deseo mucha suerte ....and YES, learn Spanish


----------



## Damian (Jan 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Great way to look at it!
> 
> Employment chances - 0% ish
> 
> ...


Gracias, te necesito

Cheers Damian


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Estoy a tu disposición


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

might be able to help you out - PM sent with useful phone number!
James


----------



## Damian (Jan 18, 2010)

sparkplug said:


> might be able to help you out - PM sent with useful phone number!
> James


Hi James, a phone number would be very helpful, but i'm not sure what PM means

Cheers Damian


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Damian said:


> Hi James, a phone number would be very helpful, but i'm not sure what PM means
> 
> Cheers Damian



It means private message and to receive or send them you need to have a minimum of 5 posts - you need mone more LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Damian (Jan 18, 2010)

O.K thanks

Cheers Damian


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Damian said:


> Hi i'm after so info please, me and my girlfriend and young son are seriously considering moving to the malaga area to be closer to family we have in coin. I'm currently working as a vinyl floor finisher in England. Does anybody on here have any experience on the job market in this field. In my limited knowledge on spain i'm pretty sure the majority of there flooring is ceramics. I know the jobs market out there is not great at the minute, but would be willing to turn my hand to anything if flooring isn't an option. We are going to rent our house out in england and try our luck in spain. Do you think i'm silly up rooting my family in the current climate? I'm currently self employed so would always have a job to return to. Any response with be helpful
> 
> Cheers Damian


There are other kinds of flooring catching on in Spain, but that require different laying techniques to vinyl I suppose. We have cork in some rooms in our house that we changed when we moved, the original being tiles. But we changed it after seeing two other houses with cork floors, so we're not the only ones!In other rooms we have hand made terracotta tiles. We live near Madrid.
Also a lot of people are getting wooden flooring (it's called tarima or tarima flotante). Older houses or flats may have that as their original flooring. My MIL has old wooden floors with carpets and rugs, but she lives in the north.
If you get into the ecological side of the market (you'd need to do research into real ecological materials) you have a "new" area to work in that is growing.
Having said that it's important to note what others have said - there's no building going on at the moment.


----------



## sparkplug (Nov 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It means private message and to receive or send them you need to have a minimum of 5 posts - you need mone more LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


got there lol! that´ll teach me to check before posting :ranger:


----------

